# Intake installation



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I dont really have that much money so the only way I could buy an intake was from ebay. I bought it for like 50 with shipping and handling. It came with an intake tube with 3 small tubes w/ holes on the side, 2 holes for the ends, 2 rubber hoses, 2 rubber tube adapters, 3 clamps, and adapter plate with bolts, and a cone filter. I looked at the stock intake in the car and the 94 GA16de has 1 hose leading to the bottom side of the eccs and 1 hose leading to the valve cover. The pipe is on the eccs and the MAF with clamps like the ones I just bought. On the MAF there is this electrical wire thing connected. The intake box is connected to the MAF and the chassis with some bolts. 

If possible, can someone give me a step by step installation guide so that I don't have any electrical/ecu code, engine, eccs, or smog problems. Please begin by numbering steps such as:

1. Turn off engine before installation.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, you'll have smog and visual problems with a non-carb approved POS ebay intake.

If you don't got the money to play, you shouldn't be playin.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

i got this off ebay and with a little mod (drilling one hole in the adapter plate)and rtv it makes an awesome intake for under $20 including shipping... the user or seller is
unitedparts

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AIR-...ewItemQQcategoryZ38634QQitemZ7999282492QQrdZ1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow. you made yourself a short ram intake. Congrats...your engine is sucking in hot air now.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

chimmike said:


> wow. you made yourself a short ram intake. Congrats...your engine is sucking in hot air now.


adapter plate + piping + filter = cold air


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

all that 2nd link showed was: a filter and an adapter.

you bolt those on a MAF, you get a hot air intake.

and your first link doesn't even work. try again at the intarweb


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

chimmike said:


> all that 2nd link showed was: a filter and an adapter.
> 
> you bolt those on a MAF, you get a hot air intake.
> 
> and your first link doesn't even work. try again at the intarweb


it goes from the maf with the adapter plate to the piping then to the filter ... how is that hot if its not right off the maf


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that link, shows a FILTER and a MAF ADAPTER.

nowhere, in any of that ,is there ANY piping to make it a cold air intake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AIR-...ewItemQQcategoryZ38634QQitemZ7999282492QQrdZ1


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

chimmike said:


> that link, shows a FILTER and a MAF ADAPTER.
> 
> nowhere, in any of that ,is there ANY piping to make it a cold air intake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AIR-...ewItemQQcategoryZ38634QQitemZ7999282492QQrdZ1


sorry i forgot to mention a quick trip to the hardware store ... jeez lighten up a bit ... that guy has the piping already and an easy solution would be to pipe off of the maf and move the filter with the piping he has


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

HAHA, you're flaming this guy because he bought a cheap intake from eBay? do you even know what you're talking about? you must know a hell of a lot about fluid dynamics and heat.. not to mention the value of money! the only thing that makes a difference between intakes is the filter and the material of the tubing. 

given the same filter on both intakes, a straight PVC pipe (that sat the filter close to the fender) would give more of a power gain than an aluminum intake any day... it's been proven many times, and not just on Sentras, but in all applications. why do you think Iceman intakes are the best you can buy? they use plastics for their tubing... which conducts little to no ambient heat from inside the engine bay. it's not just about where you get the air from, it's what the air goes through on its way to the engine. 

basically, there's no reason to waste money on a name brand when it's made from the same materials... as long as the inside of the piping allows the same amount of air through, the cheap "non-carb approved POS ebay intake" will make the same amount of power as your expensive intake, and you'll be pissed because you payed $100 more

"if you don't got the money to play, you shouldn't be playin"... what a dick.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like it would work fine, not as good as the JWT but it functions like a WAI just like a JWT pop charger. Not as much airflow, and not as smooth a transfer for the air. But for under $30 it's a good deal. Just slap that thing on the MAF and go!


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

B13boy said:


> Looks like it would work fine, not as good as the JWT but it functions like a WAI just like a JWT pop charger. Not as much airflow, and not as smooth a transfer for the air. But for under $30 it's a good deal. Just slap that thing on the MAF and go!



haha ... thanks guys for backing me up on this one :thumbup:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

K2Fugative169 said:


> HAHA, you're flaming this guy because he bought a cheap intake from eBay? do you even know what you're talking about? you must know a hell of a lot about fluid dynamics and heat.. not to mention the value of money! the only thing that makes a difference between intakes is the filter and the material of the tubing.
> 
> given the same filter on both intakes, a straight PVC pipe (that sat the filter close to the fender) would give more of a power gain than an aluminum intake any day... it's been proven many times, and not just on Sentras, but in all applications. why do you think Iceman intakes are the best you can buy? they use plastics for their tubing... which conducts little to no ambient heat from inside the engine bay. it's not just about where you get the air from, it's what the air goes through on its way to the engine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the POSITIVE answer which I was looking for!! Does anyone know if the electrical wiring has to be removed from the MAF during the installation?


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Thanks for the POSITIVE answer which I was looking for!! Does anyone know if the electrical wiring has to be removed from the MAF during the installation?


all you have to do is turn off the car and disconnect the positive battery terminal. Now, if this is like my sentra, you'll have the problem of the rubber piping and a silencer box connecting to the bottom. I have a cone like yours and yes, it adds power, but the aluminum piping is worth the extra 20 bucks to get a better flow and sound (because god forbid you get an exhaust cannon, rice = deaf) good luck, this mod will take you like 10 min and add 5-10 hp.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

Ninja said:


> all you have to do is turn off the car and disconnect the positive battery terminal. Now, if this is like my sentra, you'll have the problem of the rubber piping and a silencer box connecting to the bottom. I have a cone like yours and yes, it adds power, but the aluminum piping is worth the extra 20 bucks to get a better flow and sound (because god forbid you get an exhaust cannon, rice = deaf) good luck, this mod will take you like 10 min and add 5-10 hp.


im not trying to flame you, but 5-10 horsepower is too optomistic, especially on a bare-stock car. probably will give him ~3 horsepower, but thats still pretty good.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

I only say 5-10 because of how shitty my air filter was when i took it off.


----------

